# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Archive >  February 2020 Challenge: The Fungimancers' Retreat

## Marc Moureau

Originally founded by the gnomes, the Fungimancers' Retreat is a shelter for a very unusual kind of wizard.

Here, the mushroom enthusiasts may study in peace and perfect their knowledge of the fungal arts while enjoying the most opulent truffle meals ever cooked.

Let's start with the linework...

### LATEST WIP ###

----------


## Wingshaw

Wow, there's no stopping you, is there? This is, what, your third challenge in 2 months? Impressive.

This is off to a very promising start. Your linework is very impressive, and you have a well-developed style. I'd be willing to guess you've been formally trained in art at some point, or worked professionally in the industry  :Smile: 

Wingshaw

----------


## MistyBeee

Please just let me sit there and watch this new terribly promising movie ^^

----------


## ThomasR

Fabulous and I love seeing a girolle and a morille amongst the mushrooms  :Smile:

----------


## Voolf

Wow, another splendid illustration from Marc. One after another. you are rocking!

----------


## Styescape

Nice idea Marc! And of course great drawing so far!

----------


## - JO -

Excellent idea ! And great lineart !

----------


## Marc Moureau

> Wow, there's no stopping you, is there? This is, what, your third challenge in 2 months? Impressive.


Actually, it's only the second.  :Wink: 




> This is off to a very promising start. Your linework is very impressive, and you have a well-developed style. I'd be willing to guess you've been formally trained in art at some point, or worked professionally in the industry


Thank you ! I'm self-taught, but I've been struggling as an illustrator for quite some time now... 




> Please just let me sit there and watch this new terribly promising movie ^^


Be my guest !




> Fabulous and I love seeing a girolle and a morille amongst the mushrooms


Thanks ! The words of a connoisseur, morels are a delicacy.




> Wow, another splendid illustration from Marc. One after another. you are rocking!





> Nice idea Marc! And of course great drawing so far!





> Excellent idea ! And great lineart !


Thank you so much ! Though it's something I wanted to explore, I'm afraid it's starting to look more like an illustration than a proper map.

In a way, all these isometric drawings are making me nostalgic of the good old classic maps...

----------


## Ilanthar

Splendid! And I think you'll win easily Larb's vote on this one  :Very Happy: .
And probably mine as well  :Wink: .

----------


## Bruno Müller

That lineart is so gorgeous. You could just put some labels and call it done! Nice work.

----------


## Jerron

That fungimancer seems like a fun guy.

(Thanks, i'll see myself out.)

----------


## Kisachik the Wanderer

> That fungimancer seems like a fun guy.
> 
> (Thanks, i'll see myself out.)


Oops, I laughed at that.



The illustration is very nice.

----------


## PaperGriffin

Such a cute illustration! Love the narratives it conjures up and the line work is spot on!

----------


## Marc Moureau

> Splendid! And I think you'll win easily Larb's vote on this one.
> And probably mine as well.





> That lineart is so gorgeous. You could just put some labels and call it done! Nice work.





> The illustration is very nice.





> Such a cute illustration! Love the narratives it conjures up and the line work is spot on!


Many thanks ! That's very kind of you.




> That fungimancer seems like a fun guy.
> (Thanks, i'll see myself out.)


Please stay, for I'm about to introduce the original Fungimancer, which is a fun guy indeed...  :Wink: 

After some pretty busy days, I'm more than happy to show you the Fungimancers' Retreat in its full cartographic glory.

I hope you'll like it !

### Winner ###



Well... I think I'll need a break after this one...

----------


## Yrda

I'm delighted! This is aaaawesome already!  :Smile:

----------


## Voolf

That is really cute little critter town  :Smile:

----------


## MistyBeee

Ok... That's an occasion for a "wow".

^_^

----------


## TimetoDraw

So many little details in the border artwork alone! Every element is there to tell part of the story. Stunning work.

----------


## Domino44

This is absolutely gorgeous! I love the details and a mushroom map is always something that I have planned to do in the future at some point. The colors you're using are very inviting and captivating.

----------


## PaperGriffin

This is simply stunning!

----------


## Bogie

Brilliant! Just Brilliant!

----------


## arsheesh

Holy cow man this is awesome!  You have such a great drawing style.  So much great detail in this piece.  I'm really impressed, this is going to be a tough one to beat.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## Styescape

How can you do one great map after the next within half a month? Awesome Marc!

----------


## Jaxilon

This is a wonderful piece!

----------


## ChrisCB

I really love this one. Great idea and great realisation.

----------


## Marc Moureau

Thank you very much, everyone ! I'm thrilled to read so many kind words !

This map was personal challenge, but your awesome comments alone make it worth the time and effort.  :Wink:

----------


## NoneTheWiser

The border design is incredible on its own. I really appreciate the scale of the mushroom heights in the margin!  :Surprised:

----------


## Ukhsen Khaan

This looks so clean, really fun to look at all the details. Amazing!

----------

